# Elevator passengers freed after 5 hour ordeal



## bradlupa (24 Jun 2009)

Wasn't sure where to post it, but it has to do with Emergency Services

The Toronto Star

People freed after being trapped in stalled elevator 44 floors up.

Jun 24, 2009 03:36 PM 
Adrian Morrow 
nicole baute 
Staff reporters

Eight people were trapped in an elevator for five hours, and a technician who may have been on his way to rescue them fell to his death at the bottom of the shaft.

The elevator, an express cab that only stops between floors 44 and 54, became stuck around 8:30 a.m. around the 42nd storey of the Toronto Dominion Bank tower, a 56-storey office building in the TD Centre at Wellington and Bay Sts.

...

Full Story  Here


----------



## JBoyd (24 Jun 2009)

R.I.P. to the technician that lost his life.


----------



## traviss-g (24 Jun 2009)

It's good to hear the passengers made it out alright but it is a shame that the elevator technician lost his life. My thoughts are with the family. I believe he was the father of 5.


----------



## mariomike (25 Jun 2009)

bradlupa said:
			
		

> the Toronto Dominion Bank tower, a 56-storey office building in the TD Centre at Wellington and Bay Sts.



That's the same tower a lawyer fell to his death after he threw himself through the glass wall attempting to prove the glass was "unbreakable" at an office party.


----------



## Flap Jack (25 Jun 2009)

My dear ol'mum works in that building. Poor guy, what a way to go


----------



## bradlupa (25 Jun 2009)

The article did not state which floor he fell from.  I don't think that they will really know


----------



## mariomike (25 Jun 2009)

The subject says 5 hour ordeal. This guy went for a smoke, and was stuck for 41 hours:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p_bMhNI_TY8


----------



## zipperhead_cop (26 Jun 2009)

mariomike said:
			
		

> That's the same tower a lawyer fell to his death after he threw himself through the glass wall attempting to prove the glass was "unbreakable" at an office party.



I thought that was the Scotia Tower?
"Cocaine is a hell of a drug!"--Rick James


----------



## Old Sweat (26 Jun 2009)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> "Cocaine is a hell of a drug!"--Rick James


So is stupidity, and throwing one's body at window would seem to qualify.


----------



## mariomike (26 Jun 2009)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> I thought that was the Scotia Tower?



I verified it online in The Toronto Star Sunday 11 July 1993 page A7 as the T-D Bank Tower.
"one of the best and brightest" 
Habeas Corpse: 
http://www.spike.com/video/habeas-corpse/3109060
The changed the names/place and date. 
Nominated for a Darwin Award:
http://darwinawards.com/darwin/darwin1996-01.html
http://www.snopes.com/horrors/freakish/window.asp
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Garry_Hoy


----------



## zipperhead_cop (26 Jun 2009)

I stand corrected.  Thanks for the accurate/corrective info!


----------



## mariomike (26 Jun 2009)

As Jay Leno says, all facts are "checked, re-checked, and checked again".  iper:


----------

